# Người đang cười hở lợi thì nhất định phải đọc bài viết này ngay



## csevenan (21/9/19)

Theo nhân tướng học trong kinh dịch, phụ nữ cười hở lợi, hình thể đẹp, môi rắn chắc thường là những người hoạt động tích cực, sống thân thiện và được nhiều người yêu mến.






Vì họ thường quan tâm đến công việc xã hội nên ít có thời gian chăm sóc chu đáo cho gia đình. Chính vì thế đời sống vợ chồng khó hòa hợp. Hầu hết phụ nữ nổi tiếng trong các hoạt động dân sự đều có chữa cười hở lợi, môi rắn chắc. Phụ nữ có tướng mệnh này có thể khiến nam giới nể sợ.
Bề ngoài các chàng đều thán phục những người phụ nữ mạnh mẽ và cá tính như thế, nhưng nghĩ đến chuyện quan hệ lâu dài, họ lại e ngại và thường tìm cách lẩn tránh. Đây phải chăng là lý do khiến “đàn bà miệng rộng tan hoang cửa nhà”?
Miệng, môi trong nhân tướng học khá quan trọng, nhìn vào sắc diện đôi môi, hình dáng khuôn miệng bạn sẽ phần nào đoán định được tính cách, sự nghiệp và cuộc đời của một người.
Riêng đối với phẫu thuật hở lợi, có không ít cốt cách xấu theo tướng số của những người này:
– Cười hở lợi, thường tính nết không trung thực.
– Cười hở lợi đã thế lợi thâm, môi mỏng miệng rộng, cuời lại không cân thì mang cốt cách hình khắc, không nữ tính.
– Khi nói miệng cứ uốn éo, là tướng cách phá cái giọng hay. Nếu phối hợp thêm hở lợi thâm nữa, hãy cẩn thận kẻo bị họ lừa.
– Đàn bà hở lợi cũng là người có tướng ghen.
Tuy vậy đàn bà thâm môi chưa hẳn có nghĩa đa tình và xấu tính, tuy không tốt bằng môi hồng.


----------

